# Blogging on one's profile



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear Administrators,

   I would like sometime to be able to blog on my profile. Writing is fun and can be beneficiel to ones friends reading them as well.

Could having this feature be possible, please?

Thanking you,
Jill


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 6, 2010)

Discuss Cooking really isn't a blog site, nor do I think the software would support this type of thing.  

If you have something you wish to write about you can always start a new thread.  People will, of course, be able to interact with you; but that is what Discuss Cooking is about.


----------

